# Waku frage



## powerpanter (23. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Was haltet ihr davon:

Cpu I7 5820K oder für i7 5930K gekühlt mit Cooler Master Seiden 120V Wasserkühlung . Reicht die aus für den Cpu?

Vielen Dank 
Im voraus 😉


----------



## ConCAD (23. September 2014)

Würde zwar ausreichen, allerdings ist ein guter Luftkühler da die bessere Wahl. Beispielsweise ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho oder Scythe Mugen 4.


----------



## powerpanter (23. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die info. Und was haltet ihr von 

Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
Alpenföhn Matterhorn pure


----------



## ConCAD (23. September 2014)

Der Alpenföhn Brocken ist auch eine gute Wahl.


----------



## powerpanter (23. September 2014)

Ist der besser als die waku?


----------



## ConCAD (23. September 2014)

Ich kenne zwar keinen direkten Vergleichstest der beiden Kühler, allerdings ist laut diversen Reviews (Beispiel) zumindest der Cooler Master Seidon relativ laut. Da auch die Kühlleistung nicht wesentlich besser ist, als bei normalen Luftkühlern, würde ich definitiv eher zum Brocken 2 als zum Seidon greifen.


----------



## powerpanter (23. September 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## rackcity (23. September 2014)

Aio's kannst du vergessen. wenn dann eine richtige wakü.

brauchst du überhaupst einen 5820k bzw 5930k?

fürs gamen reicht ein 4790k oder ein xeon1231v3 sehr gut aus.


ein guter lukü wäre für oc:

brocken 2, Dark rock pro 3, Noctua NH-D15, NH-D14, Cryorig R1, Thermalright silver arrow, ...

für non-oc (xeon1231v3 z.b): Brocken ECO


----------



## Godbite (23. September 2014)

Ich empfehle dir den 5820k  beim 5930k sind nur paar lanes mehr (nur interessant bei multi gpu und wenn man dan mit x8 x8 x8 nicht leben kann)
Die paar mhz grundtakt brauchen wir ja eigtl nicht zu erwähnen bei einem K prozessor 
Bin persönlich mit der corsair h110 nicht schlecht gefahren bisher, steige allerdings auch zuner custom wakü um.


----------



## powerpanter (25. September 2014)

Der 4790k ist ja auf ddr3 soweit ich weiß. Mein PC rollt noch mit DDR2 800 MHz deswegen bin ich am überlegen was ich mir kaufe ddr3 oder gleich ddr4. Ich wollte nicht dann die Nächten Jahre nicht viel wieder investieren. Oder was denkt ihr ????


----------



## Godbite (25. September 2014)

Wenn du den Ram sowieso kaufen musst ergibt meiner meinung nach der 5820k echt sinn
DDR4 Ram kostet zwar wenn du guten nimmst im vergleich zu gutem ddr3 ram ca 200euro mehr und den rest brauchst du ja dan sowieso neu. 
Für die 200 euro kriegst du DDR4 Ram + 2 Kerne mehr als bei einem 4790k 

Meiner Meinung nach besser als nun extra ddr3 zu kaufen mit 4790k und beim nächsten upgrade dan sowieso den ddr4. 
Falls du geduld hast, und noch warten kannst wird der ddr4 warscheinlich günstiger (broadwell / skylake)

EDIT: Die spiele Leistung eines 4790k wirst du beim 5820k allerdings bei den meisten spielen nur mit übertaktung erreichen (Rechenleistung pro Kern , da die meisten spiele noch nichtmal 4 geschweige den 6 oder 8 kerne unterstützen)


----------



## powerpanter (25. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, hat mir Seher weitergeholfen. Übertakten muss ja nicht unbedingt sein für WoW und Bf geht das auch so. Wenn ich an meinen alten PC denke.

Denn Rest auch vielen Dank für eure Antworten 😄😄


----------

